# It's people like this that ruin eBay for the rest of us!



## babygirl24 (Jun 29, 2004)

HERE
This is against the rules and it better get pulles, too. It is even in the cloth diaper section!


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

O my God!!!!!!!!!!

That's terrible!!!!!


----------



## cajunrose (Mar 15, 2003)

Ewwwwww


----------



## HokieMum (Nov 3, 2003)

uuuuummmm...









The "dressing up..." suggestion makes me want to uke


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, I saw that a couple of days ago. Thats wrong, just wrong. I wonder who's bidding on it??


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

:


----------



## cdcgmama (Jun 14, 2004)

That IS sick!


----------



## luvmykidz (Feb 19, 2004)

And 90+ dollars? Sick, sick, sick...


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

MFers
Can one of y'all report that please?


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

Ok, at first I was like "WTF is the big deal? They are adult diapers, some adults need diapers" but then I saw the picture. These won't get taken down because they aren't used cloth. My opinion - if adults want to wear diapers for fun... let them. Who is that auction hurting? They aren't soliciting you, they are validly auctioning an item that appears to be steared twords adults who don't really need diapers. But they don't blantently say that, so...

The dress up part could also be fore a Halloween costume, party, etc.

I say let people sell whatever they want. Odviously there is a high demand for them. 20 bids, they are going for almost $100 American, and they don't even list how many is in the auction. Live and let live. They aren't hurting anyone. *shrug*


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I think the point is more that they are not supposed to be in the baby section!!


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

While it's not my thing I do find it inappropriate mentioning underage children with such a picture.

In any case let the idiots pay the high amount. You would think if they can find these on Ebay they could find them elsewhere online but shopping at a geriatric store is probably not as appealing.


----------



## Justthebasics (Mar 15, 2004)

I just reported it to the EBAY Security Center. I wonder if it will get pulled??


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

I am totally grossed out too!







:

Nada


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Okay, I think I remember reading the new rules stating no adults wearing the cds in a pic!


----------



## summerblu (Feb 4, 2004)

That's just gross. Especially the pic of the girl with the tight top. Nasty...

Please let us know if it does get taken down. Yuck...my skin is crawling...


----------



## amebt (Jun 26, 2004)

That's gross. I feel dirty just looking at it. I need a shower...


----------



## Danahen (Feb 1, 2004)

I agree with what Gena said.......
Not my cup of tea, but whatever floats your boat.
BUT, it should be in the fetish sections since it's a provocative picture.


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

I wonder if Sue bid on them. I bet Sue has them on Sue's watch list.








:LOL









Anyone know what I'm talking about or remember Sue?


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

My thoughts . . . . yeah it's nasty! I see no problem with someone auctioning the item. My problem is with where it was placed (the baby diaper section) and the pictures of the skanky looking girl wearing the diaper. That is GROSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

:LOL Ewww...I remember sue. Blech!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phishmama*
I wonder if Sue bid on them. I bet Sue has them on Sue's watch list.








:LOL









Anyone know what I'm talking about or remember Sue?


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Very weird indeed!


----------



## beachmama (Sep 18, 2002)

ick!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

i saw this last night too. i'm with the people who don't have a problem with the auction itself, but where its placed - as well, i think its wrong that some of our mamas are getting their auctions pulled while this remains.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I think it's disgusting. And I'm really really pissed that those kind of auctions are categorized with "diapers", making the whole selling diapers thing seem tainted, somehow...and the normal moms trying to cd are being shorted by not being able to use ebay for something that's not a nasty fetish, just regular old cloth diapering our babies







:


----------



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

:

I guess as long as everybody involved is a consenting adult, it's fine if they want to have some strange fetish. I don't quite get the appeal of wearing diapers, though.









OTOH, that needs to be moved to the appropriate section. It's under Baby, and it has nothing to do with a baby at all. I don't want to see an adult wearing a diaper.... it's just not something I am interested in. I'm sure that the adults who are looking for such things would appreciate being able to find them in the correct section... seems it would be easier to locate.

Teri


----------



## Double A (Jan 28, 2004)

I certainly found no problem with it, until I too saw the pic of the teen girl with a tight tank on. thats definately porn.
I was like, whats so wrong, there are kids in need of them....but then it said , for dressing up etc.
20 bids??????
What the heck is wrong with people??????? there are 20+ people out there that are into that kind of crap? I find that appauling in itself!


----------



## Double A (Jan 28, 2004)

oh, and notice how they innocently have a diaper displayed on a changing pad, and a stack tied with a pink ribbon? how sick.
I see it has ended...I wonder what happened
did time just run out?


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

_Moving to Activism._


----------



## Alstrameria (Sep 8, 2002)

uke I am considering a boycott!!


----------



## babygirl24 (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm not condeming anyone for their weird fetishs, but my point is that a lot of the used cloth diaper auctions are being pulled because they break the rules. THIS is a good example of why eBay had to make the "no used undergarments" rule in the first place. Now they can't be partial to us good people. I know they are'nt used underwear, but it's still people like that that cause the problems in the first place. That was my point.


----------



## suebearsmom (Jun 26, 2004)

The issue I have is just how old is that girl in the picture? She looks like a young teenager!







Catherine


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Double A*
I certainly found no problem with it, until I too saw the pic of the teen girl with a tight tank on. thats definately porn.

I wouldn't consider this "porn", but I don't think it should be in the baby section. When I posted earlier I didn't even think about that. It should be in a more adult location.

Oh and Catherine yes she does look very young. I just hope she is at least 18 and just looks young.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

Maybe the product model is wearing a short shirt so as to not obscure the product being auctioned?

Do people dealing with incontinence and parents dealing with a bedwetting older child not have a right to be able to purchase products they need?

I think the reference to dressing up was unnecessary in that someone looking for a Halloween or NewYear'sBaby costume would be knowing what they need without it being spelled out for them, but otherwise I think a diaper is a diaper. Why wouldn't it be in the Diaper section?


----------



## lgallin (Mar 2, 2004)

ewwwwwwwww!


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I think it is the provacative way she is sitting that would make it a fetish picture. She isn't just showing off the diaper she is pushing her boobs out and looks very sexual. If you wanted to sell the diaper as a real diaper, used for incontience then you would probably have a picture that is less sexual.


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

Besides someone needs to tell the person who is selling the diaper that is isn't a proper fit. :LOL

*feeble attempt to lighten this post*


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

I'm not angry about seeing that. It does make me sad though. I know alot of mothers of disabled children who look throught ebay often to TRY to afford those diapers. THey get more expensive the older they get. My good friend has a night job just to pay for diapers for her 10 year old and it doesn't cover them all. Then for fetishist to make it so hard and disgusting! Not to mention driving the prices up... It's a bummer.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phishmama*
Anyone know what I'm talking about or remember Sue?









: I remember Sue!


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:

Maybe the product model is wearing a short shirt so as to not obscure the product being auctioned?








: ohhh, *sniff*, thank you, I needed a good laugh.

I actually laughed at the picture. It just seems so pathetic. But then, it's been 4 years since I had ds in our beloved all-in-ones. I actually had a hard time giving those up; I was emotionally attached to those diapers. So 4 years ago I might have been offended by that ebay picture.


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh geez...that is just gross...And it is a TERRIBLE fit too...


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

omg...they actually did move it here..I thought they were kidding.


----------



## mamacarla (Jul 25, 2004)

blech


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

That auction was based in the UK - Maybe I've got ebay totally wrong, but don't you have to specially search for "items worldwide" if you're in the US and were going to come across it? Not that I think selling adult dipes for questionable purposes in the baby section of either the .com or .co.uk site is a good idea... But ebay.co.uk _hasn't_ been pulling used cloth diaper auctions. Interesting.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

I couldn't care less what other people wear or like, it's not hurting me or anyone else

some more tolerance please, don't we expect this for ourselves also?


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Quote:

I wonder if Sue bid on them. I bet Sue has them on Sue's watch list.








:

I dont' have a big problem with the fetish, but I do think it should go in some 'other' catagory.

I once put up some curity flatfolds in the cloth dipe section thinking maybe they had some "Vintage" value for collectors. I wound up making like 70 bucks (for six old flat dipes) off of the diaper fetish people







: I coudn't exactly complain!

ETA: I did have a problem with some of them emailing "questions for seller" to me asking me to describe putting on a diaper cover, at first I was like







cuz I read it fast and nothing sunk in and then







WTF they want to get off on my email!? EWWWW.


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

EWW, sick!

Quote:

I couldn't care less what other people wear or like, it's not hurting me or anyone else

some more tolerance please, don't we expect this for ourselves also?
That girl in the pick could be underage and someone with a fetish having her pose for that pic. If that's the case, no, I dont want to be tolerant of it.


----------



## luv2*b*mom (Mar 24, 2004)

That is DISGUSTING!!! I agree ppl should be able to do what they wanna do and dress up how they wanna dress up..lol... but dont put it in the baby section!! Still, I have a hard time understanding the fetish with adults dressing up in DIAPERS! EWWWW!


----------



## Moss's Mommy (Mar 28, 2002)

that is totally disgusting and it is very obviouse that it is child pornography, I'm sorry. She is giving off all the signifiers for sex and she is clearly a teenager and she doesn't seem like she has any special needs by the picture. No bra, look at the way she's sitting. Something needs to be done about that. Shame on ebay, and who's Sue. I'm dying to know


----------

